# mud diver from goldblatt



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

worthless s.o.b . what did you think caz .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I think its a soild well made and helpfull tool, It really comes into its own for me as i zooka, roll, then mudrun 3.5 corners, The mud diver lets me fill the zooka and the mudrunner from the one bucket. How are you using it mike???


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Goldblatt mud diver*



cazna said:


> I think its a soild well made and helpfull tool, It really comes into its own for me as i zooka, roll, then mudrun 3.5 corners, The mud diver lets me fill the zooka and the mudrunner from the one bucket. How are you using it mike???


Yes cazna, just dont understand why we dont see more of them here.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

They must have been over priced because I thought it would have really taken off more than they did.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you use one Kiwiman?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

They are $39.53 in Australia.
http://shop.proplaster.com.au/collections/automatic-tools?page=4
So I guess it is not the price that is the problem because our prices are usually double the US.

And if you are looking for a bargan I see that they have Northstar corner boxes for under $170.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Mud Diver at $108 CDN*

Damn, thats not a bad price down there. Best (and only) one i could find was selling in Canada at $108. They seem to be fairly simple to make I would think.

http://www.leadingedgedrywall.com/ItemDetails.aspx?item_id=4332


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> Do you use one Kiwiman?


No, I've seen Caz's one and the way they are built just gives you that expensive tool feel (if you know what I mean).
$39.53 Gaz , I thought they would be a coupla hundy.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

I've never seen that attachment...I'd pocket one for $40....not sure about $110...


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> I think its a soild well made and helpfull tool, It really comes into its own for me as i zooka, roll, then mudrun 3.5 corners, The mud diver lets me fill the zooka and the mudrunner from the one bucket. How are you using it mike???


 Does that thing fit any pump? And where do u attach it 2?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> They are $39.53 in Australia.
> http://shop.proplaster.com.au/collections/automatic-tools?page=4
> So I guess it is not the price that is the problem because our prices are usually double the US.
> 
> And if you are looking for a bargan I see that they have Northstar corner boxes for under $170.


 Hey gazman if ur offer is still on the table i could handle 1 o them things!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Does that thing fit any pump? And where do u attach it 2?


It fits between the pump and the gooseneck, It comes with longer bolts, Turn the lever, Mud flows to the gooseneck, Turn back, and then it flows to the diver, It wil fill a runner or fit a box filler. You can see it in this pick of me using a twister handle. Its well worth a $100+


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> It fits between the pump and the gooseneck, It comes with longer bolts, Turn the lever, Mud flows to the gooseneck, Turn back, and then it flows to the diver, It wil fill a runner or fit a box filler. You can see it in this pick of me using a twister handle. Its well worth a $100+


Holly siht batman i thought it was a small part Looks the biz and the runner would b easier 2 fill with that bit o kit:thumbsup:
By the way ur tools r way 2 clean!!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Holly siht batman i thought it was a small part Looks the biz and the runner would b easier 2 fill with that bit o kit:thumbsup:
> By the way ur tools r way 2 clean!!!!


Its one big chunky valve, Solid and simple, Good Idea. 

Sorry Vanman, 2Bucks already offered the throw some mud at me so that jobs taken. :whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Its one big chunky valve, Solid and simple, Good Idea.
> 
> Sorry Vanman, 2Bucks already offered the throw some mud at me so that jobs taken. :whistling2:


 O well nothin else i can do 2 make u look like a Taper? Thank for the pic it explains a lot, I looked at the net for it and all i got was a pic of it which doesn't show how it works or attaches
Maybe that is a reason nobody knows what they do:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> It fits between the pump and the gooseneck, It comes with longer bolts, Turn the lever, Mud flows to the gooseneck, Turn back, and then it flows to the diver, It wil fill a runner or fit a box filler. You can see it in this pick of me using a twister handle. Its well worth a $100+


 I am Sooo! getting a twister handle..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I am Sooo! getting a twister handle..


Its cool, Dont forget the wipe down blades that fit as well.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Ya:yes: that twister handel looks sweet.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Its one big chunky valve, Solid and simple, Good Idea.
> 
> Sorry Vanman, 2Bucks already offered the throw some mud at me so that jobs taken. :whistling2:


 O well my new friend Gazman is sortin me out with 1 so i will have 1 soon:thumbup: Cheers Gaz ur a stand up guy:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Holly siht batman i thought it was a small part Looks the biz and the runner would b easier 2 fill with that bit o kit:thumbsup:
> By the way ur tools r way 2 clean!!!!


Caz Photoshop'd that photo


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Caz Photoshop'd that photo


 Think Goldblat payed him:thumbup: And bold liquid:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Caz Photoshop'd that photo





VANMAN said:


> Think Goldblat payed him:thumbup: And bold liquid:whistling2:


I got a wet rag out and wiped it all down before the pic was taken  :no:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks like someone could make a little dough if they shipped the diver over to the US... that store won't


----------

